# Pictures u guys missed out on



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

ok, so here are some pictures u guys might have missed out on.

PUMPKIN PLAY AT HALLOWEEN
































































````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

THE RESULTING BATH (although it wasnt as long as i hoped, cuz wolfy pulled the drain plug)





































````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

my rat macros that i made



















````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

and the first pictures i got of them a week or so after we moved


Rocky









Spaz









Wolfy










all the really cute ones are on MY computer which is in pennsylvania....and im in Florida....lol


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Totally adorable! I love it.


----------



## tinyspook (Mar 10, 2008)

i love the pumpkin pic: they are such cute raties. def going to do that with my rats this year.


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

Haha, that's cute. I love the first pic.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

im gonna do the pumpkin thing too

they're so cute


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are such beautiful boys! I love the 11th pic where they all look like little wet spike balls, very funny!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

oh, is it only me that sees the 3rd pic is synchronized? lol


----------



## Desire (Feb 29, 2008)

awww, what colour is wolfy, looks just like my Mischief


----------



## XprincessXchloeX (Mar 14, 2008)

why does that rat have red eyes is something wrong with it?


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

um, no.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

so very cute!!


----------

